# Just HOW stupid can some people be?



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Read the below article and weep for the future of mankind !

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-52810220

Un-fecking-believable doesn't come close.

Ansy


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info Andy. Would it be worth setting up a link on the site here so that those of us who would very much like to have one (do I have to buy a 5G phone so it works as well)? and maybe we could get a discount for bulk buy.

Alan


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

as thick as springs to mind


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You heard of the placebo effect?

If it works for them and easies their worry I guess it’s not causing harm to anyone else 

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If they were the price of any other USB stick that might be some kind of defence.

But of course there are several harms here. First it's lies and robbery and secondly it's perpetuating the myth that 5g is devil's work. Other than that it's a great idea and very kind of them to let people have them.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

I would be very worried if I lived in Glastonbury with their town council members.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm immune as we are lucky to get 2G here.

Ray.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe this lady would be interested in buying one!

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/8671415/mum-cabinet-bandq-real-colour-peel/


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

GMLS said:


> Maybe this lady would be interested in buying one!
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/8671415/mum-cabinet-bandq-real-colour-peel/


I met up with a pal a few years ago when we were both caravanning in France. He had owned his Honda CRV for just over two years (from new) he loved the car but hated the door kick plates, "I thought they were stainless steel"

Same issue as the lady in the link! He has NOT been allowed to forget it >

Andy


----------

